# Surround Sound!!



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I just installed a surround sound system in my living room. I thought i would share a couple pics with everyone.

For those interested...

SVS SCS-01 Front 3 and SBS-01 back 2.
Denon 1909 AVR
Samsung 50" Plasma 1080p
Samsung Blu-Ray Player
XBOX 360

Oh, and special thanks to Jack Gilvey for all his help!!























































jB


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks great! And beautiful home too.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking good Jason. Congrats. I can't wait to setup my audio gear back up again! Hey, can we get at closer look at that green thing in the first pic?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We're thinking about doing that. I just don't want the boxes sitting/hanging around. We might put them in the attic facing down. Our house is already wired for it.

I bet you love it....


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments

The green spot is this layout, so nothing too exciting there...
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquarium_BlackSandBeachesofWainapanapa.aspx

The back speakers work well when they are mounted in the ceiling so thats a good approach.

Um yeah, i freakin love it!!!

jB


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

thats a very interesting tank fits the inspiration for it well 

and yay for surround sound


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Almost finished building first house, here. Whilst the wall frames were still uncovered (no drywall), I ran cabling from the area behind where the entertainment system is to be located, through the ceiling and down the wall behind where we will have the lounge suite. I really like the idea of surround, with all the wiring hidden...nothing worse than bloody speaker cables running all over the place. 

I like your choice of TV, too. We have the 42" version, which will eventually become the "bedroom" TV, and will upgrade to the new 55" Samsung LED for the lounge. Woot!

Sweet house Jason, I like it alot


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice system Jason! Cute cat too.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks guys

Phil - You have spotted Satch He makes his way into a lot of my photos

jB


----------

